# new to masonry just started on my EA degree



## jeanjohnson (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm from Oakdale Louisiana. Yellow pine lodge #282


----------



## Beathard (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 30, 2011)

Oakdale ... 167 north just east of Iowa.  My sister-in-law's grandparents lived there.  I grew up in Lake Charles but once worked in Alexandria and made the run up 167 twice a weekend.  Also had some relatives living in Forest Hill.

Welcome brother.  Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Ol Kev (May 1, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Benton (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## jeanjohnson (May 1, 2011)

*masons*

Yes brother that's where I'm at LOL but your close its not 167 its hwy 165 but I know what ur talking bout


----------



## jeanjohnson (May 1, 2011)

*thanks to all*

I'm really enjoying this new part of my life


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 1, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## JTM (May 3, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## MikeMay (May 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## jwhoff (May 7, 2011)

*Re: masons*



jeanjohnson said:


> Yes brother that's where I'm at LOL but your close its not 167 its hwy 165 but I know what ur talking bout


 
Check with your secretary and see if there is history of Brother Pete Daveon (can't be sure of the spelling) having been a member or raised there 50-60 years ago.  Brother Pete was my sister-in-law's uncle and a fellow brother with my father and the brethren in Lake Charles when I knew him.  He grew up in Oakdale.  Great man!  Great man!

Brother Pete was one of those masons in the background that looked after my welfare when my father passed away shortly after my 14th birthday.  I didn't know how close they all were until years later when I thought back on it and remembered how much more male support I received that my friends with fathers.

Brother, this fraternity is the greatest! 

I owe, I owe, there's much more work to go.


----------

